# transporting hot food



## foodie4life

What is the best way to transport something you need to keep warm or hot? The facility I am going to does not have an oven. I am serving breakfast for 50 and they requested quiche. How am I suppose to keep that warm with out ruining the crust and during serving time?


----------



## jbd

While I have not had to transport quiche, I have had good luck with Cambro containers. I have also seen people use heat lamps to keep quiche warm. Hopefully the service time will be short.


----------



## rsteve

Based on your question, it sounds like you are very new at this and have virtually no equipment for heated transport. Call a restaurant supply rental company and ask for suggestions. 

Given that you'll likely be transporting in a closed thermal container, you must fabricate a crust that will not turn soft and doughy from the steam generated by the quiche. You cannot use a traditional crust. No matter how delicious and flakey it leaves your oven, when transported in a closed thermal container, it will appear doughy on service. I suggest you eliminate a conventional crust and use a crust not dissimilar to one used in a cheesecake. Use a very thin layer of buttered cornflake crumbs; just enough to aid in removal of the quiche from the pan. Make certain the top has striking eye appeal.


----------



## shakeandbake

I agree with the crust comments and you can transport your food in a regular Coleman style cooler to keep it hot. I place a paper bag in the bottom of the cooler to keep the heat from the pan off the plastic bottom. Works very well.


----------



## tastygourmet

Quiche is delicous served at room temp, bake it just before you leave, don't try to keep it HOT. Just don't chill it. Time frame is everything, we don't want to break that 4 hour rule, what else are you serving? If you do want it hot, it can get chewy, eggs are so tempermental. It is a custard basicly, so holding it hot is a challenge.


----------

